# PEG MGF



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone have experience with this peptide?

I was considering using it but I keep getting conflicting information about it's effects


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

comfla said:


> Anyone have experience with this peptide?
> 
> I was considering using it but I keep getting conflicting information about it's effects


yes i have used it extensively, what issues are you having?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes i have used it extensively, what issues are you having?


I've seen reviews on what it does from russianstars claims that it is great for adding on muscle to claims that it does naff all, and a more middleish claim that it's good for recovery (JuggernautFitness)

Do you have a link to more info? what's your personal experience?

I signed up for DatbTrus forum to try and get more info as well... Plus I know you're clue'd up on peptides as well!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

comfla said:


> I've seen reviews on what it does from russianstars claims that it is great for adding on muscle to claims that it does naff all, and a more middleish claim that it's good for recovery (JuggernautFitness)
> 
> Do you have a link to more info? what's your personal experience?
> 
> I signed up for DatbTrus forum to try and get more info as well... Plus I know you're clue'd up on peptides as well!


i would look more at the information on Dats site than any other site if i am honest, i have found it to be useless if just injected in one go but beneficial if micro dosed PWO.....so when i use it i use it in 2000mcg doses split between 4 muscle groups (left and right shoulders and chest) i use 500mcg in each muscle split into 10 injections per muscle, straight after training and i do not use either GHRP/GHRH peptides or GH within 8hrs of the pMGF


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i would look more at the information on Dats site than any other site if i am honest, i have found it to be useless if just injected in one go but beneficial if micro dosed PWO.....so when i use it i use it in 2000mcg doses split between 4 muscle groups (left and right shoulders and chest) i use 500mcg in each muscle split into 10 injections per muscle, straight after training and i do not use either GHRP/GHRH peptides or GH within 8hrs of the pMGF


Thanks man

I'll check out dat as well


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i would look more at the information on Dats site than any other site if i am honest, i have found it to be useless if just injected in one go but beneficial if micro dosed PWO.....so when i use it i use it in 2000mcg doses split between 4 muscle groups (left and right shoulders and chest) *i use 500mcg in each muscle split into 10 injections per muscle, straight after training *and i do not use either GHRP/GHRH peptides or GH within 8hrs of the pMGF


40 injections in one go! or is that a typo?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope so... but if it's not, I shall try it tomorrow, got a couple of vials due my self


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

josephbloggs said:


> 40 injections in one go! or is that a typo?


No not a typo hence why it's called micro dosing


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

fair play!! that is some dedication!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> No not a typo hence why it's called micro dosing


that puts me off peptides - I hate my once a week jab never mind 40 jabs


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

comfla said:


> that puts me off peptides - I hate my once a week jab never mind 40 jabs


40 jabs in one sitting that sht would get old pretty quick!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

comfla said:


> that puts me off peptides - I hate my once a week jab never mind 40 jabs


the use of pMGF via micro dosing is extremely different to the protocol used for GHRP/GHRH peptides maybe you should do more research on the subject before lumping all peptides in together..



josephbloggs said:


> 40 jabs in one sitting that sht would get old pretty quick!


why? because you should be able to just inject something and hey presto it works lol, again do some research and you will find that this type of protocol is used once or maybe twice a week......

Guys maybe you should both do some more research into the use of all the different types of peptides and what is the most effective way to use them, before thinking they are useless.....


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the use of pMGF via micro dosing is extremely different to the protocol used for GHRP/GHRH peptides maybe you should do more research on the subject before lumping all peptides in together..
> 
> *why? because you should be able to just inject something and hey presto it works lol*, again do some research and you will find that this type of protocol is used once or maybe twice a week......
> 
> Guys maybe you should both do some more research into the use of all the different types of peptides and what is the most effective way to use them, before thinking they are useless.....


well that's hardly what i implied was it? i was just actually surprised that anyone other than those at the very elite end of the sport would actually go to such lengths as to sit and jab themselves 40 times in one go.

but as i said, props to you ,that level of dedication should be applauded


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

josephbloggs said:


> well that's hardly what i implied was it? i was just actually surprised that anyone other than those at the very elite end of the sport would actually go to such lengths as to sit and jab themselves 40 times in one go.
> 
> but as i said, props to you ,that level of dedication should be applauded


but as i have said many times peptides such as pMGF is something that should be used by those who have a high amount of muscle, many believe that a peptide such as pMGF or IGF can give them new muscle cell growth and all they have to do is inject it......there expectations are set way to high and this leads to them then dismissing the peptide as useless.....

when you look at the method and the fact you use a 31g insulin pin the 40 injections is not that much of a hassle.....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the use of pMGF via micro dosing is extremely different to the protocol used for GHRP/GHRH peptides maybe you should do more research on the subject before lumping all peptides in together..


oh for sure, I'm just really getting started on researching peptides... pMGF seemed to offer the best start (I read that it was somewhat like an esterified hormone - it would go around the system binding to receptors).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

comfla said:


> oh for sure, I'm just really getting started on researching peptides... pMGF seemed to offer the best start (I read that it was somewhat like an esterified hormone - it would go around the system binding to receptors).


not entirely true buddy and it will travel around the body (Systematic) but it won't just bind to receptors as it goes giving you results.

MGF has the same receptors as IGF, (MGF real name is IGF-1Ec) after you have trained MGF is the first peptide the body uses to begin the proliferation of the muscle before IGF differentiates the cells......the key is to keep proliferation going as long as you can....proliferate->proliferate->proliferate->proliferate->differentiate.....this then leads to maturation.

this works and works well (if you have a good solid base to work with) i have used this method twice and both times i did see results, you would need imo to be of a lowish BF% to see these results (10-12% or lower)...

i am going to embark on another round of this method very soon....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> not entirely true buddy and it will travel around the body (Systematic) but it won't just bind to receptors as it goes giving you results.
> 
> MGF has the same receptors as IGF, (MGF real name is IGF-1Ec) after you have trained MGF is the first peptide the body uses to begin the proliferation of the muscle before IGF differentiates the cells......the key is to keep proliferation going as long as you can....proliferate->proliferate->proliferate->proliferate->differentiate.....this then leads to maturation.


When you say uses - do you mean release or "uses as a supply" for some process? If you mean the latter then I understand why people use PEG MGF of rest days... otherwise I understand you to mean you use it post workout to augment the natural release and keep it going (extending proliferation) before the IGF differentiates?



Pscarb said:


> this works and works well (if you have a good solid base to work with) i have used this method twice and both times i did see results, you would need imo to be of a lowish BF% to see these results (10-12% or lower)...
> 
> i am going to embark on another round of this method very soon....


I would like to follow it if you will be logging it!

Thanks for taking the time to reply - The answers I'm sure you've written before but exceed my ability with the search function....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

comfla said:


> When you say uses - do you mean release or "uses as a supply" for some process? If you mean the latter then I understand why people use PEG MGF of rest days... otherwise I understand you to mean you use it post workout to augment the natural release and keep it going (extending proliferation) before the IGF differentiates?


i mean releases it is the first peptide in the process, if you was to inject GH straight after a workout then this would limit the amount of proliferation....these peptides do not just release straight away in a linear manner as many seem to think.....but the most effective use of pMGF is to micro dose the peptides post workout opposed to one shot....

if you want more detail on the process take a look at Dats site he go's into the process much deeper than i do and he speaks from his own experiences with this method....


----------

